

Hotline Miami 2 banned – critics label it “most violent” video game ever - notsony
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology-science/technology/hotline-miami-2-rape-scene-4985256

======
notsony
The game is cross-platform and should be released soon on Steam, where
allowed.

[http://store.steampowered.com/app/274170/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/274170/)

